# Got one of these today



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.getpeek.com/

Bought it on sale at Target for $30, I have no activated it yet so I really can't give any positive feedback, but the price is right!

Got it so I can take some time away from the computer and be able to respond to emails quickly.

Ill keep you posted


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I see no one has posted here, but many have viewed with interest. I signed up for the service plan, only $20 a month and have already found this device to be quote a bit better than trying to format an email from your cellphone. It automatically capitalizes the beginning of sentences and it's full qwerty keyboard makes typing a breeze.

Again, The price is right

Would Recommend! :thumbsup:


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems like a lot just to use it for email. I bought a Nokia N95 8GB and I'm able to check emails, use the internet, open PDF files (efax), use the 5MP camera, and a whole lot more. Oh, and I get to carry only one device with me.


----------

